# Stromung



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Anyone here have a strange rattle in the exhaust/muffler around 3k...

I hear a metal rattle and it started after I put the stromung on...
I have had the car checked on a lift and nothing is touching...

Or any ideas what this sound may be?


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

check your heat sheilds on exhaust up front and check down the line from there, maybe a weld or bolt rusted through like it did on mine. God that rattling gets annoying....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks I will check in the morning...

yeah you are not kidding it really sucks


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

selrider99 said:


> *Thanks I will check in the morning...
> 
> yeah you are not kidding it really sucks *



ive got the same problem.... i checked just about everything, but no dice!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

When i look under my car when its off the stromung piping is NOT touching anything , but when the car is on and is reved up to anything the piping shakes enough so that it DOES rattle against the passenger side gas tank mount. (it make a metal on metal rattle)

heres a pic ::








what i did for a quick fix was to put that thick piece rubber there , and soo far after 4 months its has worked and it didnt melt .. dont worry i plan to get it rebent ... sometime ...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

*whoops sorry pls delete this post*

.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hmmm i've had a rattle with both exhausts i've had on my car. i wonder if thats my problem. thanks omega i will check it out.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks omega.... i'll check it out tommorow and post an update!
sonny


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

My GReddy rattled, ended up being the heat shield, just bashed it away w/ a hammer a bit and problem solved.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

mine does that right now.. i think i need a new muffler cuz if never did that until i bottomed our really hard one day..


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

mine rattled like crazy, but it's not my stromung, it's my stillen muffler that's rusted...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

mine stopped after a couple of months.. 


it sounds allot better now


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Mine does it, but it seems to go away as the car warms up.


----------

